# My Tip For ALL Seniors



## Lon (May 13, 2018)

Stay up to date with technology and computer skills.

Living at a Assisted Living Facility I have found that those of us (about 10 %) that have maintained their computer skills and continue to embrace new technology enjoy a large degree of independence and better quality of life. I find that all the seniors living here have cell phones but only 10% have smart phones.


----------



## Marie5656 (May 13, 2018)

*I agree, Lon.  I applaud you, at your "youthful" age that you are still active with technology.  I feel that it keeps our brains sharp as well.

I am "only" in my 60's but am amazed at people in my age group or YOUNGER who refuse to embrace technology of any sort.  I had a coworker who "claimed" she did not know how to use the remote on her TV, or access the Voice mail on her cell phone, much less learn any computer skills.  She claimed she was "too old" to be bothered learning all that.
*


----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2018)

There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.


----------



## Lon (May 13, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.



Embracing technology is not being herded by advertising, it's a matter of individual choice and if it provides a benefit.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 13, 2018)

Lon said:


> Embracing technology is not being herded by advertising, it's a matter of individual choice and if it provides a benefit.



Absolutely total agree, but, I'll bet there are exceptions.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 13, 2018)

Agreed Lon, I've been in technology since '63.  I can navigate a UNIX/Linux OS, but am at a novice level now that I've retired & no longer have to deal with Windows.  In fact it's been a blessing that I can honestly say 'I don't do Windows'.  I find I don't have to come up with an answer to their problems.  I don't know how to do much with Facebook, in fact I cancelled my account back in Nov '16.  I just purchased Amazon Prime & tackling those processes, I'm learning but still make mistakes.  

I've had my smart phone for 2 years now and feel quite comfortable with the Android OS.  I had purchased several tablets that ended up with my g-kids, now I own another one & find it is very much like to my smart phone.  I can change most hardware in a desktop or laptop but would rather buy a new tablet or phone before trying to upgrade or fix them.  It evolves rapidly so I find it's easier to limit my devices to things that can benefit me, not try to get on every bus that comes along.


----------



## ClassicRockr (May 13, 2018)

Actually, I started out in high school, by taking three years of typing, on both a manual typewriter and an electric one. Then, just before 1989, I started using a computer at a local library and learned enough to get hired at an electronics company to be a Stockroom Supervisor that included using a computer. After that, each company I worked for, I used a computer. I also learned how to use the 10-key, on the keyboard, pretty efficiently. Actually, my wpm (words per minute) is around 65 to 70, which is mighty good for a man. No "hunt and peck" for this dude! 

I'd take a computer for Shipping/Receiving/Stockroom/Inventory/Purchasing WAY before I'd go back to using a UPS or FedX Book or handwriting Bills of Lading for freight or keeping inventory on 3 x 5 cards or typing out Purchase Orders. I don't do any of these things anymore, but definitely use our home desktop daily. 

As far as a cell phone, "won't leave home without it!" 

Think it's a major plus for Seniors that know, and keep up with, most modern technology. But, for those that refuse to, like my brother and BIL, that's entirely up to them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 13, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.



Well said Meanderer, I completely agree.  Life is more than keeping up with the latest smart phone, some people like myself, don't need or want a device that tracks where they go, what they say, and stores personal information about them.  It's a matter of individual choice.   There is an addictive factor also with some, their smart gadget becomes their best friend, literally...and sometimes their only friend.


----------



## Manatee (May 13, 2018)

I use my W10 desktop every day, but yesterday I tried using someone else's laptop and could get nowhere with it.  Learning a new unit is the thing I dislike the most about computers.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 13, 2018)

I never had a computer until I bought one a month before I retired in 2011.
At work,I shared the computer on my desk with a co-worker,she always used it to do personal stuff{which wasn't encouraged}. I only used it to read the office emails sent by the boss and do a yearly test which was required by the hospital where I worked.
I was 'clueless' about using my computer after I retired,had no idea how to 'surf the web'. One of the ladies in the business office at my church where I volunteer 2-3 mornings/wk,has taught me so many computer skills its amazing. Lenore who is our graphic designer is a very, patient teacher. Thanks to her,I now have weekly computer tasks to do.
I remember the 1st time I made a plane reservation on line,my hand was shaking but I figured it out
I'm  not ready to spend an 'arm&leg' for a smart phone,I'm content with my 'pay as I go' flip phone Sue


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.


This Jim agrees with you Jim...


----------



## AZ Jim (May 13, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Actually, I started out in high school, by taking three years of typing, on both a manual typewriter and an electric one. Then, just before 1989, I started using a computer at a local library and learned enough to get hired at an electronics company to be a Stockroom Supervisor that included using a computer. After that, each company I worked for, I used a computer. I also learned how to use the 10-key, on the keyboard, pretty efficiently. Actually, my wpm (words per minute) is around 65 to 70, which is mighty good for a man. No "hunt and peck" for this dude!
> 
> I'd take a computer for Shipping/Receiving/Stockroom/Inventory/Purchasing WAY before I'd go back to using a UPS or FedX Book or handwriting Bills of Lading for freight or keeping inventory on 3 x 5 cards or typing out Purchase Orders. I don't do any of these things anymore, but definitely use our home desktop daily.
> 
> ...


I had a similar education with keyboards but then in 2005 I lost most of 4 fingers on my left hand to a circular saw blade.  I now type hunt and peck style. Oh what the hell, I am old anyhow.


----------



## rkunsaw (May 14, 2018)

Some people are smart, others depend on their phones.layful:  Okay, okay don't get upset I'm just kidding. Or am I ?  I don't have a smart phone and have no desire to get one.


----------



## IKE (May 14, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't have a smart phone and have no desire to get one.



Same here.


----------



## HazyDavey (May 14, 2018)

We started using a computer in our house around 1989, nowadays the missus and I each have our own computer. She has a smart phone, I just have a flip phone for emergencies and such. I think modern technology is great. These days you can setup your own little recording studio and the cost to us really wasn't that much. A computer, some programs, interface, your band gear, and your off and running. This was unattainable for us back in the day but now it's easy peasy. And sure, the recording quality is probably not as good as going to a professional studio but that was ok with us.. 

On the other side though, I remember when I first started working road construction. At the end of most days the fellows would joke around and talk about the events of that day. I learned a lot then, listening and asking questions. When I was on my last year before retiring, that all had changed. Now everybody had their phones out and it was very quiet at the end of the day. Oh well, that's technology for ya..


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2018)

I got my first personal computer in the early 1990’s , because my daughter was in the Army and stationed in Germany. We had no good way of communication, and the time difference was huge, so even the few phone calls she could make had to be scheduled. 
After I got the computer, I could send her an email on my time, and when she was able to check her computer over there, then she could email me back. 
Instantly, we had every day communication again, and it was awesome for both of us ! 

Bit by bit, I branched out with using the computer, and found that it was an invaluable tool for learning new things, as well as communicating with my friends and family. 
Around 2011, Robin gave me my first iPad. 
After struggling with learning to use a touch screen, and navigate the different operating system, I fell in love with that thing, and have never used a regular desktop since. 

I was sure that I didn’t want a smart phone, either; but when she showed up on my doorstep to trade in my old flip phone for an iPhone, I discovered that it was not a whole lot different than using my iPad, just smaller. I really loved that I could take good pictures with the iPhone, and gave away my digital camera. 

My latest “gadget” is my Apple Watch, which Robin gave me when she upgraded to one of the new cellular watches. 
Now, I love that I can answer my phone right from my wrist (just like Dick Tracy did back in the old comic strip), I don’t miss important calls or notifications, and it is the most swesome fitness tracker ever. 

I guess you could say that I have been kind of pushed into each new technology, but once I learn how to use it, I am seriously happy that I have it. 
So, I agree with Lon on this, that people who are confined to a house/apartment, or an assisted living facility, can have a lot of new doors open to them if they embrace learning things like computers and cell phones.  

Just having a Kindle to read with is a great thing. 
The Kindle is more lightweight than most pocketbooks, and much smaller than any hardcover book; so people who can no longer hold a regular book to read can easily read with the Kindle. 
Plus, you can adjust the print size, so even if your eyesight is getting bad, you can read the extra large size print.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

I've been closely involved with "high tech" since I was 18...much of it has just become part of my normal life.  I pick and chose that which will give some benefit...the Internet, for example, is one of the best things ever developed for most people, IMO.  However, I've never felt the need for things like a smart phone, Facebook, of some of these gadgets like 'Alexa'.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 14, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.



Agree.   We recently spent a week visiting my sister and BIL in S. GA.   They live on a large farm in the boonies; don't have internet (GASP!!!) and barely get cell phone signal.   They get satellite TV and that's about the extent of their "technology."    Somehow they manage to live happy, productive lives and though my BIL is 80, they are active and planning their next cross-country RV trip using paper maps and campground books.   (They do have a non-smart cell phone for when they are traveling.)


----------



## helenbacque (May 14, 2018)

I retired in mid 80s which was before computers were an essential part of everyday business.  Bought first computer -  a Toshiba laptop - in 1992 because of an interest in genealogy and a desire to research and build a family tree - possible with pen and paper but so much easier using a computer program such as Family TreeMaker.  

Through the years I've updated my computers and added other electronic toys only if and when I felt it would add to my enjoyment of life.  When I traveled, I loved the 18" TV satellite dish on my motorhome but only had the cell phone (read very early - brick size, $1.00 a minute service) at my daughter's insistence.  She worried about me.

If I still traveled, I guess I'd have a GPS system but would probably rely more on my Rand-McNally Atlas to plan trips.  Small screen wouldn't do it.  Now I read with a Kindle and browse TV with a RoKu.  I have a smart phone and an I-Pad only because they were gifted to me.  Rarely use either.  Other toys and activities keep me busy and happy.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 14, 2018)

I just got off line on installing a new thermostat and they have Wi Fi systems that work your temperature, your door locks, your phone your home security and I have no sue for any of it. Get off your butt and *go* adjust thermostat, *go* lock the door, *go* start your car! The opposite of "go" is "stop" and if you stop *going* your heart will also stop.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (May 14, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I just got off line on installing a new thermostat and they have Wi Fi systems that work your temperature, your door locks, your phone your home security and I have no sue for any of it. Get off your butt and *go* adjust thermostat, *go* lock the door, *go* start your car! The opposite of "go" is "stop" and if you stop *going* your heart will also stop.



For seniors, this makes sense, since we are usually home most of the time and can easily make adjustments to the thermostats (or whatever) as needed. 
However, for someone who works all day, the smart thermostat is a great advantage. My daughter has one of these, and it warms the house up just before the usual time that she gets up, then lets it cool down while she is at work, and turns the heat (or AC) back up again when it is time for her to come home. 
If she were to get up in the middle of the night to have a cup of tea, the thermostat senses that she is there, and warms up her house for her automatically. 

When she comes home at night, she not only opens the garage door with her smartphone, she unlocks her doors and turns on lights. 
Even when she is not home, she can adjust heat/cooling or turn lights on and off so that it looks like she is home.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I just got off line on installing a new thermostat and they have Wi Fi systems that work your temperature, your door locks, your phone your home security and I have no sue for any of it. Get off your butt and *go* adjust thermostat, *go* lock the door, *go* start your car! The opposite of "go" is "stop" and if you stop *going* your heart will also stop.



Yes, but just think of the opportunities things like these "home WiFi" systems will certainly offer thieves.  Once they figure out how to hack your Wifi, they can turn off your security system, unlock your house doors, load your car up with anything of value, and then drive off in your car.


----------



## KingsX (May 15, 2018)

Don M. said:


> Yes, but just think of the opportunities things like these "home WiFi" systems will certainly offer thieves.  Once they figure out how to hack your Wifi, they can turn off your security system, unlock your house doors, load your car up with anything of value, and then drive off in your car.




Well-said and so true !

I first learned  computers in my 1970s job.   I landed my dream career job in 1981 because I knew computers. But I didn't get my home desktop computer until 2000.  Back then the internet was still like the wild west. 

 But now that technology is turning into a _1984_ type mind and body control type monster...  I am not interested in progressing further down that slippery slope... and can foresee a time in the future,  when I might even go back to living like it was the 1960s.

.


----------



## Getyoung (May 15, 2018)

I grew up with technology through my work. So I was exposed to computers very early and developed a bit of an interest in it personally. Now retired I try to keep up with at least the basics of technology; computers, ipads, and smart phones, etc. It still amazes me how powerful a smartphone is, built in GPS, location finder, face time (I talk to my daughter in the UK, every week face to face), built in pedometer for walking distances, picture storage, weather reports, looking up motels when we are traveling or sights in cities we visit, gas station locations and their prices, calendars and reminders, stock quotes, cnn, etc, etc. After a few days with one of these things they are very easy to use, and are not that easy to mess up.
I look after my Mothers banking, and one of the banks is going pretty well "online", so now for a paper statement every month, they will be charging $2, $24 a year. More and more businesses are going in this direction.
You don't have to go "all in" with technology, but dip a toe in with a smart phone or ipad, take a free course at the public library, and you are one giant step into current technology.


----------



## connect1 (May 17, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Well said Meanderer, I completely agree.  Life is more than keeping up with the latest smart phone, some people like myself, don't need or want a device that tracks where they go, what they say, and stores personal information about them.  It's a matter of individual choice.   There is an addictive factor also with some, their smart gadget becomes their best friend, literally...and sometimes their only friend.



That's true. I don't want all that new stuff, my flip phone works fine for what I need.
My cat didn't like it when I paid attention to the computer either, she tried to get in between.


----------



## peppermint (May 17, 2018)

My husband had a computer in the house, that was his profession...1980....After 9/11 he had another state of the Art computer to work at home for 3 days a week, he worked across
the Hudson River so the company had people working at home....It was for safety....It was a terrible time in our life....I worked in a school and we had computers....So when I retired
in 2006 my husband bought me a lap top....I now have my 3rd one.....


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 29, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I just got off line on installing a new thermostat and they have Wi Fi systems that work your temperature, your door locks, your phone your home security and I have no sue for any of it. Get off your butt and *go* adjust thermostat, *go* lock the door, *go* start your car! The opposite of "go" is "stop" and if you stop *going* your heart will also stop.


Can we assume that you don’t use the remote control for your TV??


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 29, 2018)

I've always resisted being monitored by big brother and I still have my old flip phone but I can see advantages in moving to a smartphone or some other forms of new technology as I get older.

I'm getting to the point where I will soon need a big brother watching over me and the new 911/smartphone tracking could be an advantage and represent a saving over some type of additional medic alert system.

I'm also excited about the various services and apps that are being developed which could help seniors age in place. Things like ride sharing, bill paying, meal delivery, banking, shopping, and just some fun/interesting things that help me to stay connected with the world around me.

Technology, what harm can it do at my age, LOL!!!


----------



## StarSong (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## KingsX (Jun 29, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> There are many people, of all ages, who do not embrace technology.  They refuse to be herded like sheep, by the advertising industries efforts to push the latest gadgets on them.  It's still OK to be an individual, and choose your own lifestyle. People shouldn't be judged by the kind of phone they choose.  Technology, in it's worst form, is really a type of addiction.




True !

And that addiction keeps robbing you of your time and your money.
I saw a report about a popular computer game,  "Candy Crush."
Like other such popular games,  one must continue to pay extra
for certain 'assets' that might help win the game.

.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 29, 2018)

connect1 said:


> That's true. I don't want all that new stuff, my flip phone works fine for what I need.
> My cat didn't like it when I paid attention to the computer either, she tried to get in between.




Smart kitty !

.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 30, 2018)

for each his/her own!!!!!!!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 30, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I just got off line on installing a new thermostat and they have Wi Fi systems that work your temperature, your door locks, your phone your home security and I have no sue for any of it. Get off your butt and *go* adjust thermostat, *go* lock the door, *go* start your car! The opposite of "go" is "stop" and if you stop *going* your heart will also stop.



Works for fetching water and firewood too

Seems folks have a penchant to create ease...then go to the gym


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 30, 2018)

I’m with Lon on this one.  

When I read these “evils of technology” threads (and we have a lot of them on here) I am reminded of my Great Uncle Clyde who felt the way about indoor plumbing.   He was sure it signaled the downfall of civilization. 

His lovely wife (I forget her name) had the good sense to tell him to get over himself.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 30, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> When I read these “evils of technology” threads (and we have a lot of them on here) I am reminded of my Great Uncle Clyde who felt the way about indoor plumbing.   He was sure it signaled the downfall of civilization.




When I was a young single mom, my toddler son and I lived in an old country farmhouse for about a year.
There was no bathroom.   The only sink was the kitchen sink.   Baths were in a large zinc tub in the kitchen
and the toilet was outside beyond the back yard [or a "chamber pot" in the bedroom.] Amazingly it worked out
and I had no problems.

Today,  I live in a house with three bathrooms and five sinks.  But when I have to pay high plumber costs...
I think about those good old days.

.


----------



## Big Horn (Jun 30, 2018)

Lon said:


> Embracing technology is not being herded by advertising, it's a matter of individual choice and if it provides a benefit.


Hey Lon, I have a nice bridge to sell you.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 19, 2018)

I built my first computer when I was 13 and only mainframes existed. I have been in all areas of the IT profession mostly in a corporate position. I am siting her typing on an Apple MacBook Pro with two Windows PCs and one desktop surrounding me. I have three iPads, an Apple Watch and iPhone. I have a lot of electronic devices hooked up to my home network. Technology was my life and hobby. When I move here none of my fiends owned smart phones or knew how to use a computer. Their wives did tough. It is still pretty much that way with the wives using and learning the technology and the husbands content not to. I found little in common with them as they did not even know much about search engines of social media, email, etc..

My dad died last year at 90. He lived alone for 20 years and unable to leave his house. I kept telling him to learn to use a computer so he could chat with others who shared his interest and communicate with the rest of the world. Computer illiteracy has been my job security for much of my adult life. My dad told me that he retired early because they were computerizing his job and he felt stupid because he did not understand it and retired early with a reduced pension. I once ran a company that I was computerizing and had one women refuse to use a computer and had to fire her despite her being one of the best employees. I offered to hire private teachers who deal with teaching older people how to use a computer at her home buy she flat out refused to accept new technology. I remember when I first setup my company for email. We had no one to email as most people had not even heard of it yet, I was working on the internet long before anyone outside of the government and Universities heard of it. There was such an uproar when we stopped typing memos, photocopying them and then mailing them out to 5 offices. Complaints of how impersonal they were, etc.. Now they cannot live without email. Same when I personally flew out to each office to install computers and teach the staff. They all complained and now they complain if the computer is down and I tell them to type up the documents until the computer or network is fixed.

However, senior citizens are still resistant to new technology. I help when I can and are have free training here but mostly women show up. I still have to email or call a wife to get hold of a male friend and have to bite my tongue when they are doing things that a PC can really help them with. It will get better as the younger generation ages.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 19, 2018)

Vinny said:


> My dad died last year at 90. He lived alone for 20 years and unable to leave his house. I kept telling him to learn to use a computer *so he could chat with others who shared his interest and communicate with the rest of the world.*
> 
> .




I used to love the computer that connected me and allowed me to chat with the world.
But now I am beginning to hate it... because of the abomination the world has become.
In other words, for me being connected and chatting with the world has become a negative.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I used to love the computer that connected me and allowed me to chat with the world.
> But now I am beginning to hate it... because of the abomination the world has become.
> In other words, for me being connected and chatting with the world has become a negative.



But you can always change this by not connecting.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 19, 2018)

just got my first smart phone last week .  verizon is killing off the 3g  network and will no longer support my flip phone .


----------



## JimW (Jul 19, 2018)

gumbud said:


> for each his/her own!!!!!!!





Gary O' said:


> Works for fetching water and firewood too
> 
> Seems folks have a penchant to create ease...then go to the gym



Both Gumbud & Gary are spot on!


----------



## Thierry2 (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi Vinny, Just wanted to stop by and add my comments, as a way of saying I too started in computers when I graduated in '60 (yes your heard right....1960) LOL. I started on a keypunch then graduated to the IBM mainframe and then went on to the Remington Rand mainframe when I started working for Douglas Aircraft on the Saturn rocket in Calif. which had huge round tape machines that we had to change and print out from them. Anyway, I love the tech world, keep up with what is going on and if it interest me I will try it out. I can understand why some older folks don't want to use iPhones or computers...they have heard about all the negative comments and believe them, however, if they checked them out they would find most are false! But, if a person is scared to use computers or any other tech equipment...then there is no way anyone is going to change their minds...but then again a person must research what is great and not so great and avoid the worst of it. I think if you are connected with the world and your surroundings you are in a much better frame of mind. Have a blessed day!
F


----------



## Ronni (Oct 23, 2018)

Well, I'm definitely a techie!    Most everything I need to do or keep up with is either on my phone, my iPad or my MacBook, whether it's my grocery list or my taxes, address book or games (did someone mention Candy Crush?  ) my artwork or GPS, taking photos or posting to Facebook and instagram,  to-do lists or banking, searching the web, posting on this forum.....so much more.  It's all there, and shared between my devices so that I can access what I need when I need it, either when I'm on the go at work or on one of our mini get-aways, or out and about, or at home lying in bed or sitting on the couch or anywhere else.  

My personal opinion is that there aren't too many lives out there that wouldn't be improved with a bit more technology ... "improved" being a relative term of course.  And it's an opinion with a basis in fact.  In my work, I've taught a number of seniors how to use a smart phone, how to operate a computer, have helped them set up email accounts, and get on Facebook, and use instagram, and text and FaceTime.  Without exception, once they got beyond the learning curve, they have been amazed and elated at how it changed their lives for the better.  

In their cases, it wasn't the FACT of technology that they disagreed with or were dubious about.  It was the learning curve associated with the various devices, and it looked so complicated and how would they ever manage to learn all that stuff???  They're all old enough that I remind them that they used to operate a TV without a remote, but once they got a TV with a remote, they learned.... how to turn it on and off, change channels, search the onboard guide, navigate netflix and Showtime and all that.  They learned how to operate their DVD player (if they're still using one) and their VCR before that.  It was daunting too, but they figured it out.  Same with this current batch of technology.  They can learn just what they need to solve whatever problem they have or whatever it is they want to do, whether it's the fact that everyone has email but them and their friends are complaining, or they want to be able to FaceTime with their grandkids across the country, or they want to shop online!  Whatever, it's all doable!  

I found that approaching these clients with just ONE piece of technology at a time (email, or FaceTime, or whatever) made it so much easier for them to embrace it. And once they became comfortable with that one piece, they started getting interested in other pieces.  But even if they didn't, that one piece that they wanted to learn made their life better.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 23, 2018)

I agree with Ronni.   
Learn a little at a time and expand your brain.
In this age of high tech that has taken over,  my feelings of learn or get left behind  have made me want to get involved with what is happening.  It is very good for your  mental health as you conquer something new.   

I really feel that if I refused  to learn new technology,  and not be part of it, that I would be shutting down!   
That thought is what motivates me to live in the present  and take on new challenges.


----------



## Gladiators280 (Feb 4, 2019)

One would be surprised how simple and easy using a computer is . The biggest obstacle is fear !!!!!
conquor that and u are off to the races . I proved it with my father . He is 86 in April and he pays his bills - trades stock - receives and send emails .  He has no education but a few short tutorials on how to use a computer .  Smart phones are portable computers made for your pockets .


----------

